# Evangleism 101: Gospel Tracts



## SEAGOON (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi all,

Just did a post on creating tracts for your Old School Presbyterian church plant, I'll be doing another on basic evangelism training in a little while.

Evangelism Resources 101: The Gospel Tract « Building Old School Churches

Hope it is of use to you.

Your Servant in Christ,

Andy Webb


----------

